# Muzzleloader during rifle season



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Mine would be, and I really don't care. If I can't get them in close, I just pass. It's just not that important, nor as much fun, as getting close shots.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Chessieman said:


> Of course Encore, you have that new shooting Iron.
> 
> My .450 does not have the range of my RUM. Before my .450 I always kept my TC along with my other deer gun in the blind for the 200 yard shots. I am shooting at the max of 220 yards so the ML does not need to be a second gun in the blind.



Is it legal to have two guns in the blind? I never did understand whether it was legal or not. It's NOT legal when hunting duck. Shoot, you can't even have a spare gun in the boat you are not hunting out of.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> I like having them in closer as well. I just sold my .450, and bought a .350. It's all I need. Less recoil, and work, than the ML. Just use the ML during that season, if at all. Once I have a deer, it will be unlikely I will take a second one.


I love using my 357 Max. Mild recoil makes it fun to shoot. Perfect for shots under 200 yards where more hp is not required. Farthest shot was just over 170 yards. One bound and it was over. 180gr SJHP. Personal limit for me would be 200 yards. 

I’ll be the first to say shooting 275 gr Bullets in excess of 2,400fps is not nearly as much fun.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It's legal, I use to have 3 in my gun blind through the season. Duck hunting you can not.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Chessieman said:


> It's legal, I use to have 3 in my gun blind through the season. Duck hunting you can not.


Thanks. Do you happen to know if that is listed in the digest? I know that all laws are not in there, just wondering where to find it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Chessieman said:


> Of course Encore, you have that new shooting Iron.
> It should be noted that Mr. Encore is a 500 yard shooter.
> 
> My .450 does not have the range of my RUM. Before my .450 I always kept my TC along with my other deer gun in the blind for the 200 yard shots. I am shooting at the max of 220 yards so the ML does not need to be a second gun in the blind.


I have that extremely accurate .450, but only used it once after my Leupold broke and was in for repairs on the opener. I think it might have been in 2009 that I used the 40-60, but its muzz all the way for me.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

This will be first year in last 10 that I will not be using my trusty cva
Will have a 350 savage in blind this season!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Yup, I don't even own a rifle. ML all the time.


Well - if your ML has rifling cut into the barrel then by definition it's a rifle. If it's a smoothbore like a so-called "Brown Bess" then you don't have a rifle. Sorry but you've just been "Pescy'd" , go directly to jail. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

miruss said:


> I used to hunt with a muzzle loader all season from gun season on thru late doe season ! But now that they opened muzzy to all rifles and work decided to give out good bonuses last month i now have a CVA 450 scout 2. First time in like 10 plus years not using a muzzy.


Only in the CWD Management Zone and Core CWD Area are all firearms legal during muzzleloading deer season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> Thanks. Do you happen to know if that is listed in the digest? I know that all laws are not in there, just wondering where to find it.


There is no law that limits the number of firearms you can have in your possession while hunting, except for when migratory game birds including woodcock.


----------

